# Cell phone suggestions?



## Frogmountain (May 11, 2011)

Moving to Bangkok and need to upgrade my 4-year-old cell phone. Need decent text, e-mail and web browsing capabilities in addition to a reliable phone, of course. Thoughts on new iPhone, new BlackBerry or other products? Thanks!


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Frogmountain said:


> Moving to Bangkok and need to upgrade my 4-year-old cell phone. Need decent text, e-mail and web browsing capabilities in addition to a reliable phone, of course. Thoughts on new iPhone, new BlackBerry or other products? Thanks!


Christ.........if you get 1,000 replies on this question, you'll have 1,000 possibilities and suggestions for your next phone. 
Don't go blind for an iPhone or Blackberry; IMHO both machines are only useful if you do have a 24-24 internet connection. 
There are plenty of machines that will fit your purpose.

If you go to the bigger IT- or phone-malls in Bangkok beware for copies from China. "iPhones" or "Blackberries" are offered for 15-20% of the original price.........those are copies with crappy software and not working features. 
A few friends of mine bought 3 "iPhones" in a phone-mall in Pattaya. Total price........THB 5,100 (for 3 pieces).

If you would like browse through possible phones, visit this site: ? ?? ? ?? Nokia BlackBerry Samsung LG Acer HTC ? ºº? ? ?? ?? ? 3G 3 it shows you most phones + descriptions + prices.


----------



## hydroman (Feb 21, 2010)

joseph44 said:


> Christ.........if you get 1,000 replies on this question, you'll have 1,000 possibilities and suggestions for your next phone.
> Don't go blind for an iPhone or Blackberry; IMHO both machines are only useful if you do have a 24-24 internet connection.
> There are plenty of machines that will fit your purpose.
> 
> ...


Yes thais all trust this store and I have also purchased things from here. MBK some OK need to know what you are looking at as they buy some from the bar girls that have just conned there new boy friends out of, these phones could be origanal, you need to know the phone check it out before you buy.


----------

